# broadcom-sta -5-10.91-r3 crashes udev at startup

## wolfijhm

Hello,

after updating to net-wireless/broadcom-sta -5-10.91-r3, my system crashes during boot, when the udev-service is started. I get the following message

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> * Populating /dev with existing devices through uevents...                                                                                   [ ok ]
> 
> * Waiting for uevents to be processed...
> ...

 

My kernel is 2.6.30-gentoo-r2, and I use udev-141. With broadcom-sta -5-10.91-r1, everything works fine. Does anybody else have this problem?

----------

## daktak

I have this issue with gentoo-sources-3.0.6, udev-171-r2 and net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.111

I moved wl.ko from the lib/modules dir and manually insmod it after boot.

How was this fixed? new udev and/or broadcom packages?

----------

